# DVC Mike's highlights from DVC annual meeting



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2011)

From Disboards fave trip report writer, DVC Mike

"I attended the DVC Annual Meeting. Highlights:

Grand Floridian announced! Opening end of 2014. 
On-line booking starts gradually beginning Jan 19 
*DVC members will be able to purchase Tables in Wonderland without an AP *
More TV channels including FOX News 
Point reallocations are coming again 
Vacation planner being mailed tomorrow – handed out at meeting "

2013 charts will be reallocated again, charts out in mid January.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 8, 2011)

*I just don't understand*



Twinkstarr said:


> From Disboards fave trip report writer, DVC Mike
> 
> "I attended the DVC Annual Meeting. Highlights:
> 
> ...



I can't understand why DVC continues to make announcments like this with out having the facts available for their members. Now members will have to wait in wonder if they'll have enough points for their planned vacations. 

They did the same thing with the dues notice by announcing that home reservation rules will change in mid December. Is it that hard to post the info on DVCmember.com the same day you make an announcement.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2011)

More television channels and Fox News will make us very happy.  

WE do watch our shows over the net and via Dish Slingbox, while we are at Disney, so we haven't been watching the Disney channels non-stop lately.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice.  Sounds like some genuine enhancements.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 9, 2011)

slum808 said:


> I can't understand why DVC continues to make announcments like this with out having the facts available for their members. Now members will have to wait in wonder if they'll have enough points for their planned vacations.
> 
> They did the same thing with the dues notice by announcing that home reservation rules will change in mid December. Is it that hard to post the info on DVCmember.com the same day you make an announcement.



I've been a member since 2006 and this is pretty much standard for DVC.


----------

